# ExoticTransport.eu Scam - Community Warning



## Lidia (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. I'm posting this text in here that was written by a close friend on another reptile community website, I will share it also with you to raise awareness for this serious problem of animal abuse. Please help share this information if you honestly care for the well-being of your reptiles. Thank you very much, we truly appreciate it. Here goes the text that was previously posted:

"Hello friends. I'm leaving this information in here as I know there are other European users in this community that also love their geckos and that truly care about their safety and honest breeding, so that others won't be fooled in these scams.

I have a friend who is a long time reptile breeder that ordered some geckos from a breeder at the Hamm show in Germany and used this company ExoticTransport to supposedly safely ship his geckos back to his country. It turns out this "business" is run by dishonest people so they agreed on a price for transport and he paid them in full, all was set and seemed ok, but when the geckos arrived at his home they demanded more money in order to deliver them and would not give them unless more money was paid. As he is a breeder that cares for his animals and puts their health above such things, he did pay them the extra money just so that the animals would not go back on another plane flight and who knows where to. To his surprise, when he opened the package the geckos were all freezing cold, were shipped for days with no heat packs which the transport company had assured they would and actually states that in the conditions on their website. Even worse, the geckos were shipped in a box that had no mention that it contained live animals, so they have been thrown around by the courier company as they had no idea they were transporting live animals for other people who were supposed to be the "specialized exotic animal courier".

With all these horrible conditions and no respect for the animals they transport or the clients they serve, my friend tried to contact them several times, but they never replied again after receiving the money. No explanations, no replies, nothing… they just went silent. They already had their money after all.

It's important for people to be aware of such dishonest "companies" in the industry and be careful. Please help spread the word as this is disturbing and will certainly affect other reptile lovers in the future. Also a warning to breeders looking to work with them, if you truly care for the health of your animals stay away from these scams and frauds. This can totally ruin a breeder's reputation when it's not even his fault. This was just the case of my friend but after contacting other people around Europe it seems it was not an isolated case and happened to others as well. Just be careful.

Thank you for reading."


----------

